# Hi! I'm Eugenia and New (sort of) to MAC



## Eugenia (Feb 25, 2007)

I rotate foundations so sometimes use Studio Fix Powder. I also have one very lonely eyeshadow. 

Hope to read and learn from all the experienced users here.

Now, where do I go to ask "dumb questions"?


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 25, 2007)

hi there!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## Janice (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Eugenia! Welcome to Specktra, thanks for stopping in and introducing yourself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If your question is forum related then go ahead and ask here in your thread or PM me and I'll assist. If it's cosmetic related then just pick the forum you feel is appropriate and post away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope to see you around soon!


----------



## msmack (Feb 25, 2007)

WELCOME TO SPECKTRA! there are no dumb questions! just ask away!


----------



## juli (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Pei (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 26, 2007)

welcome to specktra


----------



## Eugenia (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello everyone. Thanks for the warm welcome and encouragement to ask my questions.

I don't have any specific forum operation questions. It's a bit confusing, so am just wandering around, 

So I'll wander over to another thread to see where I can ask my questions.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 1, 2007)

welcome to specktra, eugenia! and have no worries, there are no stupid questions, so don't hesitate to ask! you can ask your makeup related questions in the "recommendations" forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you need any help navigation-wise, feel free to pm me!


----------



## Eugenia (Mar 3, 2007)

thanks, Kimmy.
I've been reading alot and have found a few answers.
As far as navigation, I'm trying to locate the more "active" threads.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 4, 2007)

hey hon welcome to specktra...trust me being on specktra:
a. ur collection will grow
b. there r no dumb questions, everyone is so sincere and would love to give u some sort of input. please pm me if u ever need some advice, i hope I can help, but feel free to PM me whenever!!!!
Don't be shy at all, and ask whatever there is u need to know
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope to see u around the forums real soon hon!!!!:bye:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Eugenia!!
Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 15, 2007)

Dumb questions?  We don't have a sub forum for those but I bet your questions aren't dumb so ask away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Welcome to Specktra


----------

